# 2007 YNT



## Texas4Life (Jan 10, 2022)

U.S. Under-15 Women’s Youth National Team To Hold First Training Camp Under New Head Coach Katie Schoepfer
					

Thirty-Six Players Set to Gather at the Chula Vista Elite Athlete Training Center in Southern California




					www.ussoccer.com
				




10 Girls from California. Most of any state.  Good luck, ladies!


----------



## tjinaz (Jan 11, 2022)

Texas4Life said:


> U.S. Under-15 Women’s Youth National Team To Hold First Training Camp Under New Head Coach Katie Schoepfer
> 
> 
> Thirty-Six Players Set to Gather at the Chula Vista Elite Athlete Training Center in Southern California
> ...


6 of the girls are all from the same U15 Solar ECNL team one other playing up on the U16 Solar team.  That is quite a concentration of talent.


----------



## jsoccer (Jan 11, 2022)

Exactly why the Solar 07G are #1 in the nation, and should repeat as National Champions.......


----------



## Ellejustus (Jan 11, 2022)

I find this odd, no?  So if you want to go to Camp, you have to be "Fully Vaccinated."  Wow, this sucks for the kids to have to make a big adult decision like the Tennis Pro is doing down under.

*The event will be held in accordance with U.S. Soccer’s comprehensive Return to Play protocols. U.S. Soccer is requiring all staff and players be fully vaccinated in order to attend YNT training camps. As a leader in the sport, the health and safety of all participants is the top priority for the Federation.*


----------



## GoldenGate (Jan 11, 2022)

Ellejustus said:


> I find this odd, no?  So if you want to go to Camp, you have to be "Fully Vaccinated."  Wow, this sucks for the kids to have to make a big adult decision like the Tennis Pro is doing down under.
> 
> *The event will be held in accordance with U.S. Soccer’s comprehensive Return to Play protocols. U.S. Soccer is requiring all staff and players be fully vaccinated in order to attend YNT training camps. As a leader in the sport, the health and safety of all participants is the top priority for the Federation.*


It's not like this impacts you or your daughter.


----------



## Texas4Life (Jan 11, 2022)

tjinaz said:


> 6 of the girls are all from the same U15 Solar ECNL team one other playing up on the U16 Solar team.  That is quite a concentration of talent.


Sounds silly, but there really could easily be five more players from that Solar 07 team included (and likely will be in the future), but US Soccer isn't going to take a dozen from one club to a single camp.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jan 11, 2022)

GoldenGate said:


> It's not like this impacts you or your daughter.


I was not implying that at all Golden Gate.  This is for the current U15 YNT ((13 & 14 year old girls)) ,who have to make a decision at such a young age.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jan 11, 2022)

Texas4Life said:


> Sounds silly, but there really could easily be five more players from that Solar 07 team included (and likely will be in the future), but US Soccer isn't going to take a dozen from one club to a single camp.


100% true.  Texas is the best right now in soccer.  I know of two big time players who have moved from California and now call Texas home.  Q bro. How many of all these top Solar players are originally from California?  Parents?


----------



## GoldenGate (Jan 11, 2022)

Ellejustus said:


> I was not implying that at all Golden Gate.  This is for the current U15 YNT ((13 & 14 year old girls)) ,who have to make a decision at such a young age.


The policy applies to all ages.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jan 11, 2022)

GoldenGate said:


> The policy applies to all ages.


Any religious exemptions or bloodline exemptions or Native Tribal Exemptions for those who live a sacred life?  Wow, this seems awful harsh to put on 13 year olds.  I want to say 100% job well done to all the players who got picked.


----------



## MARsSPEED (Jan 11, 2022)

Did @MacDre DD get the call up?


----------



## Texas4Life (Jan 11, 2022)

Ellejustus said:


> 100% true.  Texas is the best right now in soccer.  I know of two big time players who have moved from California and now call Texas home.  Q bro. How many of all these top Solar players are originally from California?  Parents?


None in this camp. But one who likely will be in the future moved from California several years ago.


----------



## Texas4Life (Jan 11, 2022)

Ellejustus said:


> 100% true.  Texas is the best right now in soccer.


California still the best state, but Dallas probably the top city.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jan 11, 2022)

Texas4Life said:


> California still the best state, but Dallas probably the top city.


I'm looking at a place between the beach and san Antonio.  I love Texas.  I heard from ma very good friend who is 100% moving to California with his player.  U11 I think and almost pulled a OM with this U15 group


----------



## MARsSPEED (Jan 11, 2022)

So the Washington DC Beltway area also has 5 players represented which deserves some credit with the others. The young lady that plays in the Netherlands grew up and trained in the DC area before going to Netherlands.


----------



## soccersc (Jan 12, 2022)

MARsSPEED said:


> Did @MacDre DD get the call up?


Good question!! @MacDre did she make it?


----------



## LongBall (Jan 12, 2022)

soccersc said:


> Good question!! @MacDre did she make it?


That's the guy who said his daughter is far too advanced for him to waste her time by participating in the ynt regional ID camp with a bunch of inferior players, right?


----------



## soccersc (Jan 12, 2022)

LongBall said:


> That's the guy who said his daughter is far too advanced for him to waste her time by participating in the ynt regional ID camp with a bunch of inferior players, right?


Yep, that's the guy.  He said he was in contact with the coaches and working on getting her into camp. I think he even mentioned a lawsuit coming???


----------



## Kicker 2.0 (Jan 12, 2022)

soccersc said:


> Yep, that's the guy.  He said he was in contact with the coaches and working on getting her into camp. I think he even mentioned a lawsuit coming???


At the time he was pushing for u17 camp


----------



## LongBall (Jan 12, 2022)

soccersc said:


> Yep, that's the guy.  He said he was in contact with the coaches and working on getting her into camp. I think he even mentioned a lawsuit coming???


Ah yes. I think I remember that. Wasn't it two lawsuits?

One against Nike for refusing to sign his girl to a shoe deal, and another against US Soccer for refusing to playing her up a few years on a youth national team.  

Will be interesting to hear how it all turned out. Hopefully he chimes in and gives an update.


----------



## Red card (Jan 12, 2022)

he 


LongBall said:


> Ah yes. I think I remember that. Wasn't it two lawsuits?
> 
> One against Nike for refusing to sign his girl to a shoe deal, and another against US Soccer for refusing to playing her up a few years on a youth national team.
> 
> Will be interesting to hear how it all turned out. Hopefully he chimes in and gives an update.


he was all salty olivia moultrie got attention and a nike deal


----------



## Dominic (Jan 13, 2022)

Players born on or after Jan. 1, 2007, are age-eligible this year for the U-15 WYNT and this summer’s Concacaf Girls’ Under-15 Championship. The roster is made up of 34 players born in 2007 and two born in 2008 – midfielder Kimmi Ascanio and forward Shiana Samarasinghe.

Twenty-three clubs are represented with seven players coming from the Dallas area’s Solar Soccer Club. Midfielder Lily Yohannes currently plays in the Netherlands for the academy of famed Dutch club Ajax. Players on this roster hail from 13 states, with the most (10) coming from California.


----------

